# تعريف التبريد و التكييف



## ajaha (12 يونيو 2010)

_علم التبريد هو العلم الذي يدرس درجات الحرارة المنخفضة ، و يستخدم في ذلك غازات مسيلّة مثل النتروجين السائل أو الهليوم السائل .يعتبر التبريد من أهم متطلبات الحياة, حيث لا يخلو أي بيتٍ حديث الآن من أجهزة التبريد سواء كانت __ثلاجات__ لحفظ المواد الغذائية، أو أجهزة __التكييف__ المنزلية. ويستخدم التبريد أيضًا في الصناعة بشكل كبير جدًّا .. فهناك عمليات صناعية كثيرة تعتمد أساسًا على التبريد، مثل: فصل الغازات بالتبريد، وحفظ المواد الغذائية؛ سواء بالتجميد، أو البسترة. ودائرة التبريد البسيطة الموجودة في معظم الثلاجات المنزلية تعتمد على وجود مائع التبريد (__الفريون__ )؛ حيث يتم ضغطه وهو سائل من خلال الضاغط (Compressor) حتى يصل إلى المبخر (Evaporator) - وفيه يمتص الفريون الحرارة من المواد الغذائية المحفوظة، ونتيجة اكتسابه هذه الحرارة يتبخر، ثم يتم تبريد الفريون في المكثف (condenser) وتحويله من الصورة الغازية إلى الصورة السائلة مرة أخرى؛ حيث يذهب السائل إلى الضاغط مرة أخرى وتدور الدائرة. 

_​​​


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (13 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
محاولة صياغة جادة تشكر عليها 
ولكن بعض التصحيحات اريد ان اذكرها ، 
و هذا ليس انتقاصا من جهدك ولكن اضافة له .
علم التبريد هو: 
علم انتزاع الحرارة من المواد بغرض التبريد او التجميد أولتغليظ القوام بما ييسر التعامل معها سواء لرفاهية البشر مثل اعمال تكييف الهواء و حفظ المواد الغذائية والصناعات ، أو لعلاج الامراض أو للاستمتاع بمذاق ما لحظات من الزمن و لأجل ذلك فانه يتعامل مع الحرارة المحسوسة للمواد لتعديل درجة حرارتها وقوامها ، ايضا مع الحرارة الكامنة بغرض التمهيد لتغيير القوام و تهيئة المادة لتغير كينونتها 
و يتم تحقيق ذلك من خلال ما يعرف بدورة البخار المضغوط .
و ليتم ذلك نحتاج لطاقة تحريك ، و وسيط تبريد ، و ممرات للوسيط تناسب الحالات التي سيصير اليها والخدمة المرجوة من هذه العمليات ، و بواسطة طاقة التحريك يجبر وسيط التبريد على الحركة داخل مسارات الدورة كما سنوضح فيما بعد ، 
يقوم بعملية التحريك مايعرف بالضاغط و الضاغط لا يتعامل مع وسيط تبريد سائل الا في حالة واحدة يستخدم فيها وسيط التبريد 11 فهو بطبيعته سائل و يحتاج ضاغط ذو مواصفات معقدة و لذلك فهو لم ينتشر استخدامه حياتيا 
واترك لكم ان تتكرم باكمال الموضوع افادكم الله ووفقكم


----------



## aati badri (13 يونيو 2010)

أساتذتي الأجلاء
هل التبريد علم؟؟
أشك في ذلك
ظني ان التبريد يستعمل
او يستفيد من كثير من العلوم
ليصل الى غايته
والتي تفضلتم بايضاحها بتركيز شديد
ارجو ان يحفز كل منكم الآخر للمزيد
ونحن نستفيد


----------



## aati badri (13 يونيو 2010)

عادة في التعاريف يصعب ان تجد تعريف جامع لكي شيئ
وانما هناك عدة تعاريف وقد تتطور للعشرات بل والمئات
مثل تعريف كلمة ثقافة مثلا
لذلك ارى ان كل ما جدتما به هو تعريف
او مشروع تعريف


----------



## aati badri (13 يونيو 2010)

*من الموسوعة العربية*
*التبريـد*​

يُقصد بالتبريد Refrigeration عملية نزع كمية من الحرارة من مادة ما بهدف خفض درجة حرارتها، وتسمى كمية الحرارة التي يمتصها وسيط التبريد بالإنتاج التبريدي أو الفعالية التبريدية. 
*لمحة تاريخيـة*
استخدم الإنسان، منذ آلاف السنين، الجليد الطبيعي للقيام بعملية التبريد، فمنذ الألف الأول قبل الميلاد قام الصينيون والرومان والإغريق بتخزين الثلج المضغوط في غرف معزولة تحت سطح الأرض.
حصل الأمريكي جاكوب بيركينز Jacob perkins في عام 1834 على براءة اختراع لآلة تبريد بضاغط تعمل وفق دورة مغلقة وتستخدم الكحول الإيتيلي كوسيط تبريد. ثم طوّرالفيزيائي جون جوري John Gorrie في عام 1844، آلة تبريد ضاغطة تستخدم الهواء وسيط تبريد، وذلك لإنتاج الجليد والهواء البارد للمستشفيات.
طوّر الفرنسيون آلات التبريد عام 1850 حين قام فيرديناند كاري Ferdinand Carré باختراع آلة تبريد امتصاصية، ثمّ اخترعت آلة التبريد القاذفة للبخار في عام 1890. وبدأ الإنتاج الصناعي لأول آلة تبريد منزلية في فرنسة والولايات المتحدة الأمريكية في عام 1911.


----------



## aati badri (13 يونيو 2010)

*الحوادث الفيزيائية المولدة للتبريد*
يمكن إنجاز عملية التبريد بالاستفادة من أي عملية فيزيائية، يرافقها امتصاص للحرارة مثل: التحولات الطورية للمادة (الذي يرافقه امتصاص الحرارة مثل الذوبان أو التبخر)، والخنق Throttling (حيث تمر الغازات عبر تضيقات أو صمامات)، وتَمَدُّد الغازات والإعصار في الأنابيب، وإزالة مغنطة الجسم الصلب
*الدورة التبريدية المغلقة*





يمكن الحصول على عملية تبريد مستمرة بكمية محدودة من وسيط التبريد، وذلك في عملية دائرية يعود وسيط التبريد في نهايتها إلى حالته البدائية، بعد إنجاز التأثير التبريدي، وتسمى مجموعة العمليات المطبقة على وسيط التبريد لإنجاز هذه الدورة التبريدية المغلقة بالدورة الترموديناميكية العكسية وكتطبيق لها:
دورة كارنو التبريدية (شكل ـ1) إذ يكتسب وسيط التبريد كمية من الحرارة في المبادل الحراري (المبخّر) من الجسم المراد تبريده عند درجة حرارة ثابتة، ثم يضغط حتى تصل درجة حرارته إلى قيمة T أعلى من درجة حرارة الوسط المحيط، ومن ثم يطرح وسيط التبريد كمية من الحرارة في مبادل حراري آخر (المكثف) عند درجة الحرارة الثابتة T، وفي المرحلة الأخيرة يجرى تمدد وسيط التبريد (ممدد أو صمام خنق) بحيث ينخفض ضغطه ودرجة حرارته إلى To.


----------



## aati badri (13 يونيو 2010)

*الدورة التبريدية المفتوحة*
تتحقق المراحل المختلفة لهذه الدورة في أمكنة وأزمنة مختلفة، وكمثال على هذه الدورة: عملية الحصول على الجليد الجاف من غاز الفحم، ومن ثم الاستفادة منه في عملية التبريد، ففي المرحلة الأولى من هذه الدورة يضغط غاز الفحم إلى ضغط معين ثم يبرد فيتحول إلى سائل ويتم بعد ذلك تمديده إذ يتحول إلى جسم صلب جاف ويخزن لحين الاستعمال. وفي المرحلة الثانية من الدورة يستفاد منه لأغراض التبريد إذ يتصاعد مباشرة إلى غاز لدى امتصاصه الحرارة بدرجة حرارة منخفضة، تعتمد على قيمة الضغط المطبق. 




*دورات آلات التبريد الضاغطة البخارية*
وهي آلات تستفيد من غليان وسيط التبريد السائل، عند درجات حرارة منخفضة ويضغط فيها وسيط التبريد عن طريق صرف عمل ميكانيكي في الضاغط، للحصول على الفعالية التبريدية، وتصنَّف هذه الآلات ضمن نمطين أساسيين هما:
*أ ـ آلات التبريد الضاغطة البخارية بمرحلة واحدة:* تتألف هذه الآلة من العناصر الرئيسية الآتية: المبخّر ـ الضاغط ـ المكثّف ـ صمّام التمدد (صمام الخنق) كما في الشكل 2


----------



## aati badri (13 يونيو 2010)

*ب ـ آلات التبريد الضاغطة البخارية بمرحلتين:* تُجزأ عملية الانضغاط للتخلص من الآثار الناتجة عن ارتفاع درجة حرارة وسيط التبريد المضغوط وذلك باستعمال عدة ضواغط (عدة مراحل) ويتم بين كل مرحلة وأخرى تبريد وسيط التبريد المضغوط باستخدام المبردات البينية ومن أهم هذه الآلات:
ـ آلة التبريد بمرحلتي انضغاط مع تبريد بيني غير كامل (الشكل ـ3).
ـ آلة التبريد بمرحلتي انضغاط بصمامي تمدد مع تبريد بيني كامل.


----------



## aati badri (13 يونيو 2010)

*وسائط التبريــد:* إن وسيط التبريد هو المادة التي تتمكن من تحقيق الدورة التبريدية، وتعد الأمونيا والماء والهواء والفريونات (المشتقات الهالوجينية) من أكثر وسائط التبريد انتشاراً.
كما تستخدم في الصناعات البتروكيميائية بعض الغازات الهدروكربونية مثل الميتان، الإيتان، والبروبان وسائط تبريد. 
*تجهيزات آلات التبريد الضاغطة البخارية*
تتألف آلات التبريد الضاغطة البخارية من الأجزاء الرئيسية التالية: الضواغط ـ المكثفات ـ المبخرات ـ صمامات التمدد.
*أ ـ الضواغط:* هي الآلات التي تستعمل لضغط الغازات أو الأبخرة. وتقسم الضواغط Compressors إلى الأنماط الآتية:
1 ـ الضواغط المكبسية: وهي الأكثر انتشاراً في آلات التبريد، وقد تكون وحيدة المرحلة أو متعددة المراحل أوالتسلسلية. 
2 ـ الضواغط الدورانية: تمتاز هذه الضواغط بصغر حجمها، وقلة عدد الأجزاء المتحركة فيها، ويمكن التمييز بين نوعين من الضواغط الدورانية.
ـ ضواغط دورانية ذات شفرات منزلقة.
ـ ضواغط دورانية ذات أسطوانة دوارة منزلقة.
3 ـ الضواغط التوربينية: وهي مناسبة عند الاستطاعات التبريدية المتوسطة والكبيرة. يمكن استعمالها للحصول على مجال حراري واسع، وتستخدم في الطائرات.
4 ـ الضواغط الحلزونية: تحتوي الضواغط الحلزونية المستخدمة في التبريد على عمودين حلزونيين دوارين، يقومان بعملية الانضغاط، وهي مناسبة للاستطاعات التبريدية الكبيرة.
*ب ـ المكثفات:* وهي مبادلات حرارية يتم فيها تبريد وتكاثف وسيط التبريد الساخن المضغوط ليعاد استخدامه كسائل في المبخر. وتضم المكثفات Condensersالأنماط الأساسية الآتية:
1 ـ المكثفات المائية: يعمل الماء فيها وسيط مبّرداً.
2 ـ المكثفات الهوائية: وفيها يقوم الهواء بدور الوسيط المبرّد، وتستخدم هذه المكثفات في البرادات المنزلية ومبردات الماء الصغيرة.
3 ـ المكثفات التبخّرية: وتتألف من أنابيب حلزونية ملساء أو ريشية موجودة ضمن صندوق المكثف، وتطرح الحرارة من وسيط التبريد بشكل رئيسي عن طريق تبخر الماء الذي يبلل الجدران الخارجية لأنابيب المكثف. وتستخدم هذه المكثفات عادة في آلات التبريد الكبيرة التي تستخدم الأمونيا وسيط تبريد وذلك لرخص ثمنها.
*ج ـ المبخّرات:* وهي المبادلات الحرارية التي ينتج التأثير التبريدي فيها عن طريق تبخر وسيط التبريد نتيجة لامتصاصه كمية من الحرارة من المادة المراد تبريدها، وتقسم المبخرات بحسب الوسط الذي تُبرده إلى ثلاثة أنواع:
ـ المبخرات التي تمتص الحرارة من وسيط تبريد ثانوي.
ـ المبخرات الصفائحية: وتتألف من حوض على شكل متوازي المستطيلات، تتوضع فيه مقاطع تبخرية متوازية ذات صفائح. تمتاز هذه المبخرات بصغر وزنها وكلفتها التأسيسية.
ـ المبخرات الهوائية: تقوم هذه المبخرات بامتصاص الحرارة من الهواء مباشرة، ويمكن أن نميّز ما بين المبخرات الهوائية القسرية والمبخرات الهوائية الهادئة إذ يتحرك الهواء فيها بشكل طبيعي وتسمى بطاريات التبريد.
*د ـ صمامات التمدد:* تستخدم صمامات التمدد في دارات التبريد من أجل غرضين أساسيين: الأول يتعلق بعملية ترموديناميكية، تهدف إلى تخفيض ضغط وسيط التبريد من ضغط التكاثف المؤثر في المكثف إلى الضغط المؤثر في المبخر، أما الهدف الثاني فإنه يتعلق بعملية التحكم بكمية وسيط التبريد الداخلة إلى المبخر.
*التجهيزات الثانوية*
 تضم دارة التبريد مجموعة من التجهيزات المساعدة أو الثانوية من أهمها:
ـ فاصل الزيت: يستخدم فاصل الزيت في فصل قطرات الزيت العالقة ببخار وسيط التبريد القادم من أسطوانات الضاغط.
ـ فاصل السائل: مهمة هذا الجهاز فصل قطرات السائل العالقة ببخار وسيط التبريد القادم من المبخّرات.
ـ الوعاء البيني: يستعمل في آلة التبريد الثنائية أو الثلاثية المراحل التي تعمل على الأمونيا. كما يستفاد من الوعاء البيني في عملية تبريد سائل وسيط التبريد المتجه إلى المبخّر.
ـ المصفاة: تقوم المصافي بحماية أسطوانات الضواغط الكبيرة من دخول الأوساخ والترسبات الميكانيكية العالقة بسائل وسيط التبريد.
ـ المجفف: يساعد المجفف على حماية الضاغط من الرطوبة الموجودة في دارة التبريد.
ـ مجِّمع السائل: إن مهمة هذا الخزان Accumulator هو تجميع سائل وسيط التبريد المتكاثف، وتنظيم توزيعه على المبخّر أو المبخّرات المستعملة في دارة التبريد.
*آلات التبريد القاذفة للبخار*
تنسب آلات التبريد القاذفة للبخار إلى مجموعة آلات التبريد التي تستخدم القدرة الحرارية، ولا ينفق فيها قدرة ميكانيكية، وغالباً ما يكون الجسم العامل في هذه الآلات الماء، ولكن تُستخدم الفريونات وسائط تبريد حين يراد الحصول على درجات حرارة منخفضة (شكل ـ4). وتعد هذه الآلة ملائمة للاستخدام في تكييف الهواء وعمليات تجفيف الأغذية.

​


----------



## aati badri (13 يونيو 2010)

*آلات التبريد بالهواء*
استعملت آلة التبريد بالهواء قديماً على نطاق واسع قبل انتشار آلات التبريد البخارية العاملة على الأمونيا والفريونات، وسميت بالهوائية لأنها تستعمل الهواء وسيط تبريد، وتتألف الدورة المبسطة لآلة التبريد الهوائية من أربعة عناصر رئيسية (الشكل ـ5) وهي:




براد (غرفة تبريد)ـ ضاغط ـ مبّرد ـ ممدد توربيني. ويستفاد من آلة التبريد بالهواء على نطاق واسع في عملية تكييف الهواء داخل الطائرات التجارية. وقد تم حالياً رفع أداء هذه الآلات بعد استعمال المبادلات الحرارية الإرجاعية فيها.
*آلات التبريد بالامتصاص:*
يتم في آلة التبريد بالامتصاص نقل الحرارة من الوسط المبرد ذي درجة الحرارة المنخفضة إلى الوسط الخارجي ذي درجة الحرارة المرتفعة عن طريق صرف طاقة حرارية في حين يتم في آلة التبريد الضاغطة البخارية صرف قدرة ميكانيكية. ويستخدم في هذه الآلة جسما تشغيل على الأقل وهما وسيط التبريد والمادة الماصة له. ولقد انتشر في الوقت الحاضر استعمال آلات التبريد العاملة على الماء ومع الأمونيا أو الليثيوم.
يبيّن الشكل 6، مكوّنات آلة التبريد بالامتصاص وهي: وعاء الامتصاص، المضخة، المكثف، صمام التمدد، المبخر، ومولد البخار.
هناك عدة أنواع من آلات التبريد بالامتصاص منها ما يعمل بوجود مضخة كما في آلة التبريد بالامتصاص مع ضاغط ناظم بخاري التي تستعمل حين تكون درجة حرارة المنبع الحراري للمولد منخفضة.




تستخدم دورات التبريد بالامتصاص التي تعمل من دون مضخة في البرادات المنزلية والمكيفات، وتمتاز هذه الآلات بعدم وجود أي أجزاء متحركة فيها، مما يساعدها على العمل مدداً طويلة من الزمن من دون الحاجة إلى أي صيانة تذكر.
*آلات التبريد الكهروحرارية:*
يمكن إنتاج الأثر التبريدي باستخدام المزدوجة الحرارية التي تتألف من مادتين من أنصاف النواقل، تصل بينهما البعض صفيحتان معدنيتان تشكلان قطبي المزدوجة الحرارية، وذلك بإمرار تيار كهربائي بينهما. وتدعى الآلات التي تعمل وفق هذا المبدأ بآلات التبريد الكهروحرارية التي تمتص فيها كمية من الحرارة في القطب البارد (السالب)، وتنتشر كمية من الحرارة من القطب الموجب. تمتاز أجهزة التبريد (البرادات) العاملة على مبدأ المزدوجات الحرارية بأنها سهلة النقل والصيانة ولا تحتوي على أجزاء متحركة، إضافة إلى كون هذه المبردات تعمل من دون الحاجة إلى وسيط تبريد. إلا أن هذه الآلات غير اقتصادية بالمقارنة مع آلات التبريد البخارية عند فرق درجات حرارة بين القطبين كبير نسبياً.
من أهم تطبيقات التبريد الكهروحراري: أجهزة التبريد وتكييف الهواء المستخدمة في الغواصات، والتحكم بدرجة حرارة الأجهزة الإلكترونية، وتبريد المعدات العلمية.
*تطبيقات التبريد:*
يستعمل التبريد في مجالات كثيرة من أهمها:
حفظ المواد الغذائية، وإنتاج الجليد، ونقل المواد المبردة والبرادات المنزلية والبرادات التجارية، وتكييف الهواء.

*نديم مخيبر*​​ 
*مراجع للاستزادة:*


ـ مخيبر نديم عابد، آلات ومحطات التبريد، الجزء الأول آلات التبريد (مطبعة رياض، دمشق 1983).
- C.P.ARORA, Refrigeration and Air conditi​


----------



## aati badri (13 يونيو 2010)

كل ما ورداعلاه من الموسوعة العربية


----------



## aati badri (13 يونيو 2010)

الويكيبديا
تسميه علم
ونفس تعريف صاحب الموضوع
يظهر اننا استعجلنا ولم ندعه يكمل الموضوع 
وذكر المصدر
انا آآآآآآآسف جدا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (14 يونيو 2010)

ايه الجمال ده استاذنا المهندس عبد العاطي 
ولكني اعود لزميلنا الذي بدأ الموضوع : كنت عايز اعطيه مساحة لاعمال الفكر و البحث فنحن نريد مفكرا جديدا و صاحب قلم تقني على غرار اصحاب الأقلام الأدباء ، وأسأله الاستمرار و لا نقطع عليه حبل افكاره 
و ما تكرمت بنقله كان من الممكن ولا يزال بامكانك طرحه مرة اخري في موضع مستقل لا يغلق على الرجل الطريق 
لندعه يكمل و نصحح له ففي هذا ان شاء الله فائدة للجميع 
و نحن اذا علقنا لا نحجر على احد 
دعائي للجميع بتوفيق من الله


----------



## نرمين احمد (15 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## aati badri (15 يونيو 2010)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> ايه الجمال ده استاذنا المهندس عبد العاطي
> ولكني اعود لزميلنا الذي بدأ الموضوع : كنت عايز اعطيه مساحة لاعمال الفكر و البحث فنحن نريد مفكرا جديدا و صاحب قلم تقني على غرار اصحاب الأقلام الأدباء ، وأسأله الاستمرار و لا نقطع عليه حبل افكاره
> و ما تكرمت بنقله كان من الممكن ولا يزال بامكانك طرحه مرة اخري في موضع مستقل لا يغلق على الرجل الطريق
> لندعه يكمل و نصحح له ففي هذا ان شاء الله فائدة للجميع
> ...


تجدني جد متاسف يا هندسة
بس الموضوع تقريبا منقول
من الويكيبديا
يعني مش حا اقطع حبل افكار
بالعكس انا طلبت منكم المزيد
وقمت بالنقل ايضا من الموسوعة العربية
وياريت تواصلوا ما انقطع


----------



## صارووخ (30 نوفمبر 2010)

ازجو من الموقع الرائع ان اعرف التبريد الامتصاص ولكن بالفحم


----------



## صارووخ (30 نوفمبر 2010)

ارجو الرد بسرعه ممكنه


----------



## صارووخ (30 نوفمبر 2010)

*ارجو ان اعرف التبريد بالامتصاص ولكن بالفحم*

:15:


نرمين احمد قال:


> جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## SAOD-KW (30 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع جميل ورائع


----------



## هدى كوثر (9 ديسمبر 2010)

*سؤال عاجل*

شكرا على الموضوع . ابغى اعرف هل يوجد كمبريسور و فريون صغييييييييييييير جدا جدا (تقريبا بحجم محفظة الاقلام او المقلمة)لوضعها في الثلاجة؟؟؟؟.او اي بديل لهما بحيث يكون صغيييييير جدا جدا؟؟.
شكرا...::11:11::11::11:


----------



## هدى كوثر (9 ديسمبر 2010)

*سؤال عاجل*

:11:
ارجوكم ساعدوني بسررررعة!!!!
ابغى اعرف انو هل يوجد كمبريسور والفريونات صغيييييييييييرة جدا (بحجم محفظة الاقلام المدرسية او المقلمة)لوضعها في الثلاجة؟؟؟؟؟؟.او هل يوجد اي بديل له بس يكون مرررة صغييييييييييييييييييير وخفيف؟
ارجوكم ردوووووا بسرعة شكرا :56::55::11::18:


----------



## نتانجن (10 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيكم ونفعكم بالعلم


----------

